# linux flash plugin: libssl3 doesn't exist



## mdg583 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello,

I've set up flash through the linuxulator many times before, but I still occasionally have this problem which I'd thought I'd ask about. nspluginwrapper can't install the libflashplayer.so because it can't find libssl3.so.


```
#nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libssl3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libssl3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```
I have these installed:

```
linux-f10-openssl-0.9.8g            =   up-to-date with port
openssl-1.0.1_2                     =   up-to-date with port
```
They provide the following libraries:

```
/compat/linux/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8g
/compat/linux/lib/libssl.so.7
/usr/local/lib/libssl.so
/usr/local/lib/libssl.so.8
```
A FreeBSD-branded libssl3.so exists from the package firefox-12.0_1,1:
/usr/local/lib/firefox/libssl3.so
I also installed linux-firefox-10.0.4,1, just for:
/usr/local/lib/linux-firefox/libssl3.so

I'm not sure which of these I should link where. I don't really want to link a linux .so file into a freebsd FreeBSD library directory. Running 9.0-RELEASE i386, just updated my whole system. Also, I don't really have any need for firefox to be installed, as I don't use it.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2012)

Unless you have a specific need for it (unlikely) I would remove security/openssl. It shouldn't be needed for www/linux-f10-flashplayer11.


```
dice@williscorto:~> pkg_info -xr linux-f10-flashplugin
Information for linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.236:

Depends on:
Dependency: python27-2.7.3_2
Dependency: perl-threaded-5.12.4_4
Dependency: linux_base-f10-10_4
Dependency: linux-f10-openssl-0.9.8g
Dependency: linux-f10-libssh2-0.18
Dependency: linux-f10-jpeg-6b
Dependency: linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2
Dependency: linux-f10-expat-2.0.1
Dependency: linux-f10-fontconfig-2.6.0
Dependency: linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1
Dependency: linux-f10-png-1.2.37_2
Dependency: linux-f10-cairo-1.8.0_2
Dependency: linux-f10-pango-1.28.3
Dependency: linux-f10-cyrus-sasl2-2.1.22_1
Dependency: linux-f10-openldap-2.4.12_1
Dependency: linux-f10-curl-7.19.6_1
Dependency: pkg-config-0.25_1
Dependency: pcre-8.30_2
Dependency: linux-f10-nspr-4.7.6
Dependency: linux-f10-sqlite3-3.5.9_1
Dependency: linux-f10-nss-3.12.3.99.3_1
Dependency: libiconv-1.14
Dependency: gettext-0.18.1.1
Dependency: glib-2.28.8_4
Dependency: gamin-0.1.10_4
Dependency: gio-fam-backend-2.28.8_1
Dependency: desktop-file-utils-0.18
Dependency: linux-f10-atk-1.24.0
Dependency: linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_4

dice@williscorto:~>
```


----------



## mdg583 (Jun 26, 2012)

That was a quick reply 

Huh, my dependencies are different:


```
#pkg_info -xr linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.236
Information for linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.236:

Depends on:
Dependency: linux_base-f10-10_4
Dependency: linux-f10-openldap-2.4.12_1
Dependency: linux-f10-cyrus-sasl2-2.1.22_1
Dependency: linux-f10-curl-7.19.6_1
Dependency: linux-f10-openssl-0.9.8g
Dependency: linux-f10-libssh2-0.18
Dependency: linux-f10-jpeg-6b
Dependency: linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2
Dependency: linux-f10-png-1.2.37_2
Dependency: linux-f10-expat-2.0.1
Dependency: linux-f10-fontconfig-2.6.0
Dependency: linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1
Dependency: linux-f10-cairo-1.8.0_2
Dependency: linux-f10-pango-1.28.3
Dependency: linux-f10-sqlite3-3.5.9_1
Dependency: linux-f10-atk-1.24.0
Dependency: linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_4
```

So the primary issue was that I was missing linux-f10-nss-3.12.3.99.3_1, which provided libssl3.so and some other needed files.

I should be almost up and running now.

Okay its working.


----------

